# front transfer box oil



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

does anyone know where the front gearbox transfer box filler hole is, changed, gearbox and hadlex oil now, wanna change, the small transfer box oil, ( 225bhp, 2002 )


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

thought it was just gearbox oil? didn't know there was a seperate filler for the transfer box :?


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

caney said:


> thought it was just gearbox oil? didn't know there was a seperate filler for the transfer box :?


Yes you are right AFIK the transfere box is fillied when you fill the gearbox , but I think you may have to empty it aswell as the gearbox cos it wont drain with the gearbox


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

caney said:


> thought it was just gearbox oil? didn't know there was a seperate filler for the transfer box :?


You are right... it drains with the main transmission oil and refils with it too. The instructions for removing the front diff do not identify any separate step for draining oil other than the main transmission. There is a procedure for refilling gearbox tho.. see here


----------

